# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  O valor do Ph da agua do mar é ?

## João Magano



----------


## Pedro Fernandes

o Ph varia nao só de região para região como dentro da própria região dependendo de vários factores.

----------


## Welington

8.2

----------


## Duarte Costa

Boas  :Olá:  

Eu votaria em potência de Hidrogénio (pH) 8.3 
Na minha perspectiva é a potência mais equilibrada para os Oceanos, embora saiba que varia ligeiramente.
A tendência variável actual é uma acentuada acidificação, derivado principalmente ao aumento do dióxido de Carbono (CO2) na atmosfera  :Admirado:  

Duarte Costa

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O ph stá dependente de muita coisa, nomeadamente a temperatura da água e a sua densidade...aqui na costa da Madeira é 7,9

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

8.2,mas acredito que possa haver variaçoes.

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas!

Anda á volta dos 8, mas varia de zona para zona do planeta (dependendo do oceano).

Alias tal é verdade também para a salinidade do mesmo (ex mar morto).

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------

